Ask HN: Where do you buy and sell side projects? - dsaavy
======
davidsojevic
Depending on the type of project you're looking to buy and the amount you're
willing to invest, here's a handful of marketplaces and brokers for online
assets for small/mid-sized projects (with some larger scale ones):

[https://www.sideprojectors.com/](https://www.sideprojectors.com/)

[https://exchangemarketplace.com/](https://exchangemarketplace.com/)

[https://www.flippa.com/](https://www.flippa.com/)

If you're talking about generally larger investments, probably walking away
from the realm of side-projects, there's these few that are generally geared
at more of a full business acquisition style sale:

[https://feinternational.com/](https://feinternational.com/)

[https://latonas.com/](https://latonas.com/)

[https://empireflippers.com/marketplace/](https://empireflippers.com/marketplace/)

~~~
dsaavy
Good list, thank you!

------
rasengan
Flippa is an option if it's a smaller project [1].

If the project is moderate sized to larger, it would be advisable to speak
with an Investment Banker.

[1] [https://www.flippa.com/](https://www.flippa.com/)

------
sideproject
[https://www.sideprojectors.com](https://www.sideprojectors.com)

Happy to help and and answer any questions! :)

------
rman666
UpWork

